# Link to my Flickr page



## John Starkey (8 Jun 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/john_starkey/,

thought you might like to see some of my wildlife images,

regard's John.


----------



## mrjackdempsey (8 Jun 2012)

Great pics but especially like the seal being born and the red kite


----------



## smarty (9 Jun 2012)

wow! really nice shots, very inspiring.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (12 Jun 2012)

Amazing John. Was missing your posts, glad you are still with us 
Cant even choose my favourite they are all so beautiful. Mb Tree frog?


----------



## Eboeagles (12 Jun 2012)

WOW! I take it your a photographer by trade. Truly amazing shots. I'm jealous


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Feb 2013)

Just came across this!! Amazing stuff John, mind blowing some of those shots  , love your work


----------



## andyh (11 Feb 2013)

John - as you know i have ben following your Flickr page for a while now, and your photos are amazing! Top Notch Sir!

They look great on the via the Apple Tv on the 46" Tv in the lounge!

Keep it up, kingfisher pics are my fav at the moment!

Andy


----------



## martinmjr62 (12 Feb 2013)

Just found this bit and all i can say is,WOW.ABSOLUTELY STUNNING PICTURES
As Andyh said,the kingfisher on the moss branch is beautiful.
John you have a great talent,well done
Cheers
Martin


----------



## bridgey_c (23 May 2013)

Ive not done much photography for the past year or even been on flickr much but your photos have inspired me to get my ass out more often again! 

superb shots and you they must give you so many great memories, congrats.

Ive just added you as a contact too.


----------

